# Misha Mansoor



## Echo Field (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey guys here's something I made about a month ago. Misha Mansoor's face made out of text! (along with some mark making on the side of course)
Here's the picture its based on.
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...42695474533_506719532_7998226_197809659_n.jpg

(Its on my DA page: EchoField on deviantART)


----------



## Malkav (Jan 13, 2012)

I think you might have just crossed a very scary line  It's well done, but you may need therapy


----------



## terrormuzik (Jan 13, 2012)

nica, do You mind if I tatto it on my back? 
just kidding, Bulb's signature on my guitar is enough 




lol.. such a groopie


----------



## Randy (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm a fan of the way you have your room decorated.


----------



## terrormuzik (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't live there anymore


----------



## Randy (Jan 13, 2012)

I was referring to the thing on the wall on that side of the picture >


----------



## terrormuzik (Jan 13, 2012)

ahh, Guys on polish ss noticed it a bit earlier 
NGD- Pas 7 baryton - Forum Sevenstring.pl


----------



## Fiction (Jan 13, 2012)

I can't understand polish, But I assume the sentences followed by a '' are about the poster


----------



## Echo Field (Jan 15, 2012)

Malkav said:


> I think you might have just crossed a very scary line  It's well done, but you may need therapy



Thanks! And hows that lol?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 15, 2012)

A few years ago I was like, " man its too bad this guy doesnt have more of a following", now its like.....misha mansoor textface


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jan 15, 2012)

the man has literally become not just a man but a movement, an idea

he is the batman


----------



## fabriarockz (Jan 26, 2012)

Echo Field said:


> Hey guys here's something I made about a month ago. Misha Mansoor's face made out of text! (along with some mark making on the side of course)
> Here's the picture its based on.
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...42695474533_506719532_7998226_197809659_n.jpg
> 
> (Its on my DA page: EchoField on deviantART)



This piece of art is SICK man, love the color palette you used!!


----------



## Echo Field (Jan 28, 2012)

Why thank you! I'm quite the "cool" color palette person.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 28, 2012)

Some of you guys are screaming little girls and bulb is your justian bieber


----------



## fabriarockz (Jan 28, 2012)

Echo Field said:


> Why thank you!


 ehm... because I like it?!? 

anyway, sir, do u have a site or something to see other stuff from you?

Keep up the good work!


----------



## ivancic1al (Jan 28, 2012)

New Desktop background!


----------



## Echo Field (Jan 29, 2012)

fabriarockz said:


> ehm... because I like it?!?
> 
> anyway, sir, do u have a site or something to see other stuff from you?
> 
> Keep up the good work!






And here's some stuff, its a fairly new account, I must of made it a few months ago, I used to have another account with much more, and there's also a lot I didn't put up, but to the point, here's whats up for now:

EchoField on deviantART

And I'm glad to hear that ivancic1al! : )


----------



## VILARIKA (Jan 29, 2012)

Digging this stuff, nice work!


----------



## Echo Field (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks a lot  !


----------



## Dan (Feb 1, 2012)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Some of you guys are screaming little girls and bulb is your justian bieber



Im totally going to shop Mishas face onto boober now!


----------



## Dan (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## VILARIKA (Feb 1, 2012)

Please, post that everywhere


----------



## ImaDjentleman (Apr 1, 2012)

rfl:     hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## fwd0120 (Apr 2, 2012)

This thread is a total win.. from every angle.


----------



## MFB (Apr 5, 2012)

Dan, that's creepy on a WHOLE new level


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 5, 2012)

Dan said:


>


----------

